# MacPro voltage converter



## cybernia_nyc (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi,

I have a friend who bought a Mac Book Pro in Australia. She needs to get a voltage converter. Does she need to buy the whole travel pack from Apple or is there a generic voltage converter she can buy? 

Thanks,

Bernie


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Something like this should work.
http://www.amazon.com/Jensen-JEN50-...3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1227567195&sr=1-3


----------



## cybernia_nyc (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks,

Bernie


----------

